# Sedona Summit - - ii exchange



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 22, 2018)

I did an exchange in Interval for the Sedona Summit.

I understand that the ii exchanges get the (old) original phase and that some of the more desirable units are kept for owners, etc.  That means (I believe) that neither the Mesa or Sunset suites will be available to us.  The reviews that I've read for the original phase is not terribly exciting.  My impression is that the original phase is not being maintained or refreshed as well as the Mesa or Sunset phases.

I am looking for advice from people who have exchanged into there from ii as to what to request.  My items of preference are probably:
1.  Quiet location within complex
2.  reasonable access to the amenities (at least not with a whole bunch of steps)

What would you fellow tuggers ask for?  Can you give specific building names/numbers?


----------



## youppi (Sep 22, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I did an exchange in Interval for the Sedona Summit.
> 
> I understand that the ii exchanges get the (old) original phase and that some of the more desirable units are kept for owners, etc.  That means (I believe) that neither the Mesa or Sunset suites will be available to us.  The reviews that I've read for the original phase is not terribly exciting.  My impression is that the original phase is not being maintained or refreshed as well as the Mesa or Sunset phases.
> 
> ...


Never stayed at Sedona Summit but Mesa and Sunset sections units have been refurbished and Summit section units refurbishment are planned for 2018 as per the 2017 annual meeting of US Collection.

The 2018 annual meeting is in a month. We will know at that time if they have refurbished Summit section as planned. 

See this post for some pictures of the units refurbishment (Mesa and Sunset) extracted from the 2017 annual meeting of US Collection and HI Collection (HI collection owns some Sunset units at Sedona Summit).
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/dri-negativism.264190/page-3#post-2073645


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks.  We are scheduled for an October check in.  So perhaps I should ask reservations which buildings in the old section have been refurbed.  A friend stayed there (ii exchange into old section) and said that the unit suffered from some neglect/delayed refurb.  
Any idea of which buildings are in the original (Summit section?) ??  That would be helpful to me.


----------



## youppi (Sep 23, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks.  We are scheduled for an October check in.  So perhaps I should ask reservations which buildings in the old section have been refurbed.  A friend stayed there (ii exchange into old section) and said that the unit suffered from some neglect/delayed refurb.
> Any idea of which buildings are in the original (Summit section?) ??  That would be helpful to me.


I think :
Summit section are building 1 to 19
Mesa section are building 20 to 31
Sunset section are building 32 to 41
If you don't have the map then you can find the map at this url https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fEbpL-xcVWHw-SsDfmKu1Nu3HdgbZIG4


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 23, 2018)

youppi said:


> I think :
> Summit section are building 1 to 19
> Mesa section are building 20 to 31
> Sunset section are building 32 to 41



Confirmed. Everything south of Navoti Dr. is the Summit section.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 26, 2018)

I called the Summit regarding my placement in the various sections.  It appears that I am most likely going to be limited to the oldest section.

They said that they did a "soft refurb" (paint, carpeting, drapes) to bldgs 1-8 so far.  

They also said that on a space-available basis I could "upgrade" to either of the two newer sections.  The cost for the upgrade was hard to nail down over the phone.  It apparently depends on the week, the occupancy level, the phase of the moon, how you are dressed and how much it looks like they can charge and get away with.  But I got some indication that the upgrade fee would be $250 to 500 for a 2 BR for a week.  Yikes.  Perhaps there is a heck of a difference between the Summit phase and the other two.


----------



## youppi (Sep 26, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I called the Summit regarding my placement in the various sections.  It appears that I am most likely going to be limited to the oldest section.
> 
> They said that they did a "soft refurb" (paint, carpeting, drapes) to bldgs 1-8 so far.
> 
> They also said that on a space-available basis I could "upgrade" to either of the two newer sections.  The cost for the upgrade was hard to nail down over the phone.  It apparently depends on the week, the occupancy level, the phase of the moon, how you are dressed and how much it looks like they can charge and get away with.  But I got some indication that the upgrade fee would be $250 to 500 for a 2 BR for a week.  Yikes.  Perhaps there is a heck of a difference between the Summit phase and the other two.


I have no idea if there is a big difference in quality between those phases but this is how they rent those units per night (Nov 10 to 17, 2018) on https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com




and in number of points per week (the cost of a point depends how many points a member owns because the MF is a flat fee + a per point fee, see https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TggLY8OmN_RZYkF3DQuCNECelW-F6FGo3Wej/pubhtml#)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 27, 2018)

youppi:  thanks for that info.


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 5, 2018)

It seems odd to me that a resort would allow there to be such a large disparity in the condition of different buildings at the same resort.

I understand that a single resort probably can't afford to refurbish all units at the same time but people imply above the difference is significant.

Is this typical.  It's not something I've encountered in my 30 years of timesharing in a variety of different systems.  (Or am I misreading the comments?)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 5, 2018)

JohnPaul, I have the same thoughts.  How could there be such a discrepancy?  I own at 3 Marriotts and each unit is equivalnet in its furnishings.  

Hopefully the O L D Summit section won't be horrible.  I plan to write a review of it.  I prefer writing good reviews if they are warranted.


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 6, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> It seems odd to me that a resort would allow there to be such a large disparity in the condition of different buildings at the same resort.
> 
> I understand that a single resort probably can't afford to refurbish all units at the same time but people imply above the difference is significant.
> 
> Is this typical.  It's not something I've encountered in my 30 years of timesharing in a variety of different systems.  (Or am I misreading the comments?)


I can't say for sure but it seems like it might be more typical than not based on the many comments I have read on various Diamond Facebook pages.  It seems owners frequently mention the discrepancies they find between buildings and units at a number of Diamond's resorts.   And they offer tips to request certain buildings but to avoid others.  It sounds like some units are great, some are not so great, and some seem to be in serious need of attention.   Inconsistent sounds like the right word choice...or at least maybe not as consistent as some of the other timeshare brands.  And it isn't just written comments, there have been plenty of pictures shared that illustrate some of the inconsistencies between buildings and units at the same resort.

Personally this would make kinda sense to me since if you closely review the budgets put out by Diamond. A significant portion of the budgets seem to get chewed up by Diamond's near industry high management fees and expensive back office admin and overhead charges.  Meanwhile the Reserves line item seems low as a percentage of the overall budget.  As an owner with both Diamond and Marriott, I have found that Marriott in general seems to devote a larger percentage of their annual budgets to Reserves, and it wouldn't surprise me if companies like Hyatt and Hilton did as well.

This might not matter as much if Diamond's fees weren't some of the most expensive out there.

However, as an II trade there are specific Diamond properties I wouldn't be afraid to request in trade, including their Sedona properties.


----------



## youppi (Oct 18, 2018)

@BJRSanDiego From the 2018 Hawaii Collection annual meeting


----------



## cindyc (Oct 22, 2018)

We just checked out of Sedona Summit this morning.  They have not done the Building 1 - 8 renovation yet.  They expect to have it completed by December.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Oct 28, 2018)

We haven't been to Sedona Summit since 2015 as we now live in Sedona. But we used to trade one of our Marriott weeks via Interval to stay at Sedona Summit for several years running. 

Yes, the resort does assign II trades to a specific side of the resort, basically closer to the highway. And yes, there exists a difference between the character/style of units a Diamond  owner gets and what an II trader gets in these units. I liken these II trade units to a Residence Inn type accommodation; clean, functional and rather plain, but still a decent unit. Not quite the same as the Marriott week we traded, but still very acceptable. We usual traded for a 1BR unit but also stayed in a 2 BR unit which was larger and looks/felt roomier.

I have no problem recommending this resort as the location is good and of course your visit here is more about the red rocks, hikes and places to visit. The resort does have a pool and fitness center if one so desires. We did have one visit where an inventory issue puts us in the better units for one night and I can say that those units look great. If I were offered an UG for cash, I myself would definitely consider it if you wanted style to go along with the red rocks. Otherwise no problem with any of those lesser units.

barry


----------



## DRIless (Oct 28, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> It seems odd to me that a resort would allow there to be such a large disparity in the condition of different buildings at the same resort.
> 
> I understand that a single resort probably can't afford to refurbish all units at the same time but people imply above the difference is significant.
> 
> Is this typical.  It's not something I've encountered in my 30 years of timesharing in a variety of different systems.  (Or am I misreading the comments?)





BJRSanDiego said:


> JohnPaul, I have the same thoughts.  How could there be such a discrepancy?  I own at 3 Marriotts and each unit is equivalnet in its furnishings.
> 
> Hopefully the O L D Summit section won't be horrible.  I plan to write a review of it.  I prefer writing good reviews if they are warranted.





My last stay at Sedona Summit was my first exchange ever in 1998 when there was only one phase at the resort.  Subsequent phases were fancier in decor and cost, and cost a Club Member more points to book.  Club members do not choose what Diamond dumps into II, it makes sense that DRI dumps the less fancy units into II leaving access to more costly units for members as once in II a 2BR is a 2BR regardless of phase.  The sales team can then tell an exchanger that if they were a member of The Club, look at the fancier unit you can get.


----------



## pierrepierre (Nov 10, 2018)

DRIless said:


> My last stay at Sedona Summit was my first exchange ever in 1998 when there was only one phase at the resort.  Subsequent phases were fancier in decor and cost, and cost a Club Member more points to book.  Club members do not choose what Diamond dumps into II, it makes sense that DRI dumps the less fancy units into II leaving access to more costly units for members as once in II a 2BR is a 2BR regardless of phase.  The sales team can then tell an exchanger that if they were a member of The Club, look at the fancier unit you can get.


Just returned from Sedona 1st November and was at Sedona Summit/Mesa Side. It is true that Members of Diamond can, and will request the better rooms and rightfully so.  We originally went into the property thru RCI/II - cannot remember about 10-11 years ago, and yes, we did have a dumpy unit - they gave us a key and the room was not even made up.  However, rooms have improved and yes, we all are waiting for the upgrades to happen....but once there, the weather, views, options to explore, the quiet clearing of your head...it is all worth it!  I try to make it there at least 3xs a year.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 8, 2018)

We had a nice stay in building 8 of the Summit.  It was close to the lobby and two pools.  The unit was fine, although the carpeting was a bit soiled.  They may have replaced the curtains as they looked new (but were too long and bunched up at the floor).  The towels and bedding was nice.

The wifi was poor but good enough for email.  We also used it to play Pandora - - but it would occasionally (mid day) pause for a few seconds.  I tried to run a couple of internet speed tests during the slow download period, but the tests wouldn't run!  Later when the internet seemed healthier I ran a successful internet speed test and it had a download speed of around 100 Kb  (no not Megabits but kilobits) and a latency of 1 second.  Also, the cell phone service (Verizon) was also poor.  Minimal strength and seldom 3G or 4G.  But that isn't Diamond's fault but is Verizon's issue.

When I checked out I was pleased that there weren't any extra charges such as a resort fee.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 9, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> It seems odd to me that a resort would allow there to be such a large disparity in the condition of different buildings at the same resort.
> 
> I understand that a single resort probably can't afford to refurbish all units at the same time but people imply above the difference is significant.
> 
> Is this typical.  It's not something I've encountered in my 30 years of timesharing in a variety of different systems.  (Or am I misreading the comments?)



I own at the Summit, and can explain a bit. The point differences are not based on refurbishment.  The Sunset Suites have a completely different layout, and are the most "luxurious" units at Sedona Summit.  We had a Sunset Suite a few years back.  They are a bit darker then the other unit types, and we actually didn't like them as much.  Dark wood furniture, granite counter kitchen, VERY nice bathrooms.  The Mesa units are upgraded from the "regular" units.  Nicer kitchen and bathrooms.  The "regular" 2 bedroom lockouts have the same layout as the Mesa units, but the amenities are not as upgraded (the kitchen does not have granite counters.). The units are still very nice.  We love staying at the Sedona Summit in any of their rooms.  We actually got the Sunset Suite through an II August exchange.  You could always ask for an upgraded unit if you do a tour.  Just say No to purchasing, start the timer when the tour begins, and leave at 90 mintues.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 9, 2018)

We do not need Granite or Quartz Counter tops or Tile/Stone floors. We do not have them at Home. We do not want to have to use more Points to stay in these type Units. Also I question whether the Timeshare Management companies deep clean and reseal the Granite/Stone/Tile as often as it should be.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We do not need Granite or Quartz Counter tops or Tile/Stone floors. We do not have them at Home. We do not want to have to use more Points to stay in these type Units. Also I question whether the Timeshare Management companies deep clean and reseal the Granite/Stone/Tile as often as it should be.


Completely agree.  These (usually) make a unit look nicer, but it's just as comfortable without the upgrades.  I do love going to Sedona Summit in any of the sections.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 10, 2018)

3.5 years ago we were in Park City. In the then recent remodel of the Units they had put in stone floors in the Kitchens. We and the other set of Grandparents were there for the birth of our 1st GD. Wemspent 3 weeks there. We did a lot of the dinners in the Condo. We all discovered we did not like cooking, etc in the kitchen with the stone floors.


----------



## youppi (Nov 10, 2019)

From the 2019 annual Hawaii Collection meeting


----------

